# Satellite Direction?



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

In order to receive a good Sirius signal, which direction will I need to point the antenna from Delaware? I have a good view of the southern and southwestern skys but not North or East. 

Thank you!
Doug


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

pdwaun said:


> In order to receive a good Sirius signal, which direction will I need to point the antenna from Delaware? I have a good view of the southern and southwestern skys but not North or East.
> 
> Thank you!
> Doug


It looks like you will need to point west or north west:
http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/Page&c=Page&cid=1071870446092

I am in northern VA and have never had a problem getting a signal. I have mine pointing to the west from a interior window sill. Even with the window shade down, it works fine.


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

Thank you. Now if I can get over the trees, I'll be fine. This is the wrong time of year to see if the trees will be a problem.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

It is not like the signal for sat. TV. I have the starmate replay and have never had a problem with reception. In the car, I just placed the antenna on top of the dashboard.


----------

